# Generic situation report



## whitefalcon (Jul 12, 2017)

Just cut out the third part and paste in your cause. I laminated this and keep it in my car when people ask about tips. 
About Tipping

*UBER says you don't really have to worry about tips. *
*Meet the owners of UBER.*
*







*
*Travis Cordell Kalanick*
* In 2014, he entered the Forbes list of the 400 richest Americans at position 190, with an estimated net worth of US$6.3 billion.[6] In June 2017, he was forced to resign as the CEO of Uber amidst mounting allegations of workplace culture and sexual harassment rampant at Uber, which he was accused of having done little to stop.[7]*

*







*
*Garrett Camp-UBER founder*
In 2015, he was the 283rd-richest person in the world and the third-richest Canadian, with an estimated wealth of US$5.3 billion according to _Forbes_.[56]

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/03/technology/uber-greyball-program-evade-authorities.html










Emmy & Max

These are my dogs. They depend on me to feed them with the Tips I get..

Just something to think about. I know times are tough for a lot of folks so if you don't make much then don't worry about it.


----------

